# 50' Privacy Screen



## smootah (Mar 23, 2014)

Most semi-large Haunts build long hallways and want it all to be strong enough so they often build 150-200 4'x8' panels. I still can't wrap my head around having to do quite that many and still have time and money for the details so i've recently come up w/ the idea on how to save on time and money for the long stretch hallways - Black Privacy Screens. I just ordered a 8'x50' black privacy screen that will attach on both ends to the hallway corners. Like so:
|ENTRANCE \ HALLWAY |
| |
|______ ------8'x50' Privacy Screen--------- _____ |
| | |
| | | 
____| |
|
_____---- 8'x50' Privacy Screen-------------- __|
|
|

(I'm sure the photo will be destroyed in this. but i tried. Anyways, the privacy screen is help up by two ends by the wall panels i make at the end of each hallway, and make for a very dark hallway. Really effective and as long as you're not driving the patrons towards the walls, this should save you a lot of time and money to a long maze-like haunt.


----------



## Spoonhead (Jan 14, 2014)

I need something similar for my barn hallway, so thanks for the info. Where did you order from, and what was the cost?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Does it meet your fire codes? Have you talked to the fire marshal about the fabric?


----------

